# Biete Simatic Software NEU !



## SPS-Progger (22 Januar 2011)

Hallo !

Biete folgende SIMATIC Softwarepakete an :


- *SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2008 Advanced*
  inkl. Floating License auf USB-Stick
  6AV6613-0AA51-3CA5
  Software ist neu , originalverpackt und verschweisst
  Siemens NP 1750 Euro

*Preis VS*


- *SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2008 Runtime*
  2048 PowerTags
  inkl. Single License auf USB-Stick
  6AV6613-1FA51-3CA0
  Software ist neu , originalverpackt und verschweisst
  Siemens NP 2000 Euro

 *Preis VS *

  Verkaufe die Software aufgrund einer Projektänderung.
  Kunde wünscht nun doch lieber WinCC .

  Würde mich über Angebote per PN freuen

  MfG

  SPS-Progger


P.S. Bei bedarf kann ich auch Bilder von den Softwarepaketen machen ...


----------



## PN/DP (22 Januar 2011)

SPS-Progger schrieb:


> Verkaufe die Software aufgrund einer Projektänderung.
> Kunde wünscht nun doch lieber WinCC .


Dann erstellst Du sicherlich eine ordentliche Rechnung?

Harald


----------



## Jan (22 Januar 2011)

SPS-Progger schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Biete folgende SIMATIC Softwarepakete an :
> 
> ...


 

Nimmt Siemens keine OVP-Ware zurück?


----------



## Markus (22 Januar 2011)

das flexible zeug kann ich auch nicht brauchen, aber du hast mich grade daran erninnert was hier noch im schrank liegt... wenn du noch wincc lizenzen brauchst, sage bescheid...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=307435#post307435


----------



## SPS-Progger (23 Januar 2011)

@Jan
Da hast Du schon Recht das Siemens die Software zurücknimmt, aber nur wenn Sie nicht älter als max 1 Monat ist. Auch jetzt würde Siemens die Software noch zurücknehmen, aber nur noch für 50% des eigentlichen Wertes.
Doch bevor ich Siemens die Software "fast" schenke, habe ich mir gedacht versuche ich es erst hier einmal im Forum.

@PN/DP
Kann die Software nicht mehr auf Rechnung mit MwSt verkaufen, da ich seit Anfang dieses Jahres nicht mehr als Selbstständiger tätig bin. (Was nicht heisst das ich mit der ganzen Sache nichts mehr zu tun habe )

@Markus
Danke für dein Angebot, aber das WinCC Projekt (Mein letztes als Selbstständiger) habe ich Ende 2010 abgeschlossen.

Jetzt habe ich hier halt noch einige Software-Lizenzen und auch noch einiges an S5/S7 Hardware rumliegen, was ich nach und nach verkaufen will. Ausserdem will ich die Sachen ja nicht vergolden, sondern nur einen gerechten, fairen Preis bekommen. Verlange definitiv keine Unsummen, aber jeder der sich mit der Materie etwas auskennt weiss ja wie teuer die Siemens Sachen so sind.

Wie gesagt die Software ist neu, originalverschweisst...
Also bei bedarf bitte melden.

MfG
SPS-Progger


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Januar 2011)

Die Runime-Lizenz wäre schon interessant aber ohne Rechnung witzlos zu dem Kurs....


----------



## SPS-Progger (23 Januar 2011)

@Lipperlandstern

Zu welchem Kurs denn ?
Ich habe keinen Preis genannt.
Dort steht lediglich VS.
Der Preis der erwähnt wird ist der original Siemens Listenpreis.

Also wenn Du Interesse hast mach mir ein Angebot per PN.
Was wärst Du bereit zu zahlen ?

MfG

SPS-Progger


----------



## PN/DP (23 Januar 2011)

SPS-Progger schrieb:


> @PN/DP
> Kann die Software nicht mehr auf Rechnung mit MwSt verkaufen, da ich seit Anfang dieses Jahres nicht mehr als Selbstständiger tätig bin. (Was nicht heisst das ich mit der ganzen Sache nichts mehr zu tun habe )
> [...]
> Jetzt habe ich hier halt noch einige Software-Lizenzen und auch noch einiges an S5/S7 Hardware rumliegen, was ich nach und nach verkaufen will. Ausserdem will ich die Sachen ja nicht vergolden, sondern nur einen gerechten, fairen Preis bekommen.


Kleiner Tip:
Wenn Du die Software und die anderen Sachen seinerzeit auf Dein selbständiges Gewerbe gekauft hast, die Rechnung dafür als Betriebsausgabe verbucht hast und sicherlich auch die Vorsteuer gegenüber dem Finanzamt geltend gemacht hast, dann sieht das Finanzamt es gar nicht gerne, wenn Du nun einfach sagst: ach ich bin nun nicht mehr selbständig und alles noch vorhandene Betriebsvermögen geht nun einfach für EUR 0,00 in mein Privatvermögen über.

Das kann für Dich noch sehr teuer werden, vor allem, wenn Du die Sachen nun ohne jeden Beleg verkaufst.
Die Einnahmen hast Du nämlich als Gewinn zu versteuern. Notfalls schätzt das Finanzamt Deine Einnahmen anhand des Siemens-Listenpreises. 

Harald


----------



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2011)

*Das Finanzamt schlägt auch noch nach Jahren zu ...*

Hallo,



			
				PN/DP schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann für Dich noch sehr teuer werden, vor allem, wenn Du die Sachen nun ohne jeden Beleg verkaufst.
> Die Einnahmen hast Du nämlich als Gewinn zu versteuern. Notfalls schätzt das Finanzamt Deine Einnahmen anhand des Siemens-Listenpreises.



Und da hast Du wirklich recht...
Es ist gar nicht so einfach, aus dieser Nummer wieder herauszukommen. Man kann nicht so einfach alle betrieblichen Rückstellungen (für die man auch Steuervergünstigungen bekommen hat), so einfach mal auflösen. Wenn man die Selbstständigkeit aufgibt, kommt das Finanzamt mit dem großen Rechenschieber und rechnet Dir alles auf den Cent genau aus.
Alles Betriebsvermögen, das noch nicht vollständig steuerlich abgeschrieben ist, darfst Du dem Finanzamt anteilig zurückzahlen, egal ob Büromöbel, Computer, Lizenzen oder Kfz ...
In diesem Sinne, ich hoffe für Dich das Du (PN/DP nicht Du persönlich, sondern eher der SPS_Progger) aus dieser Nummer wieder herauskommst, ohne allzuviele Federn zu lassen.
Wird aber nicht so einfach sein ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## PN/DP (23 Januar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Wenn man die Selbstständigkeit aufgibt, kommt das Finanzamt mit dem großen Rechenschieber und rechnet Dir alles auf den Cent genau aus.


Jepp!
Obwohl ich ja nun seit 2,5 Jahren eine Festanstellung als "abhängig Beschäftigter" habe, gebe ich mein selbständiges Gewerbe nicht auf - jedenfalls nicht, bevor alles abgeschrieben ist. Und sorge natürlich dafür, daß in der EÜR immer ein kleines Plus steht. Ich muß ja schließlich auch 30 Urlaubstage irgendwie nutzbringend 'rumkriegen. 

Mal im Ernst:
Solche Software-Pakete kann doch eigentlich gar niemand im privaten Eigentum haben ... die Geschichten, wie jemand in den Besitz solcher neuen Sachen gekommen ist, sind oft einfach unglaublich. 

Harald


----------



## IBFS (24 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst:
> Solche Software-Pakete kann doch eigentlich gar niemand im privaten Eigentum haben ... die Geschichten, wie jemand in den Besitz solcher neuen Sachen gekommen ist, sind oft einfach unglaublich.



Das sehe ich genauso. Und ein Gewerbe abmelden, bevor wirklich ALLES
abgeschieben ist, ist wirklich unsinnig und verkehrt gedacht.
Da hast du wirklich keinen guten Steuerberater, denn der würde dir
sonst die Inventar/Abscheibungsliste unter die Nase halten und "nijet"
sagen.


Unabhängig mal davon, wenn ich sehe wieviel angeblich privat in der
Bucht verkauft wird, da stehen mir die Nackenhaare hoch, sofern ich 
diese mir nicht abrasiert hätte .

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst:
> Solche Software-Pakete kann doch eigentlich gar niemand im privaten Eigentum haben ... die Geschichten, wie jemand in den Besitz solcher neuen Sachen gekommen ist, sind oft einfach unglaublich.
> 
> Harald


 
Hallo Harald.

Dann will dir auch mal eine Geschichte erzählen.

Als mein damaliger Arbeitgeber in die Insolvenz ging gab es nicht mehr so wirklich zu tun. Also hab ich alle Siemens-Software die sich so angesammelt hat mal auf einen grossen Tisch zusammengetragen. Unter anderem 2x Step7, 2x WinCCflex, 1x WinCC und zig Updates. An einem der letzen Tage kam mein Chef ins Büro sah den Haufen und fragte : Brauchen wir das noch ? ... Nein, war meine Antwort. Dann entsorgen sie es.... Das hab ich dann auch getan


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Januar 2011)

SPS-Progger schrieb:


> Da hast Du schon Recht das Siemens die Software zurücknimmt, aber nur wenn Sie nicht älter als max 1 Monat ist. Auch jetzt würde Siemens die Software noch zurücknehmen, aber nur noch für 50% des eigentlichen Wertes. Doch bevor ich Siemens die Software "fast" schenke, habe ich mir gedacht versuche ich es erst hier einmal im Forum.



Hallo,

da ja jede größere Organisation wie Parteien, Landeskirchen 
usw. schwarze Kassen haben, bringst Du das Zeug aus Deinem 
ehemaligen Betrieb nach dem Motto "nur Bares ist Wahres" sicher 
gut an den Mann oder die Frau.

Vermutlich gibt es auch noch Finanzbeamte, welche Dir glauben, 
dass Software verderblich ist und spätestens nach 6 Monaten am
Lager den Wert Null annimmt. Oder Du behauptest einfach, Du
hättest die Software in Auftrag X verwendet. Es lässt sich ja
nicht so einfach nachvollziehen, in welche Projekte die Waren-
einkäufe geflossen sind.

Da Du hier aber im SPS-Forum bist, denkst Du sicher an einer seriöse
und legal tragbare Abwicklung:

Du könnst z. B. einfach die Rechnung auf den 31.12.2010 datieren
und die Rechnung ganz normal über Deine Bücher laufen lassen.

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Dir auf anderem Weg jemand einen 
nennenswerten Betrag zahlt. Die Software ist weder für den Privat-
gebrauch noch als Sammlerobjekt geeignet. Ein seriös arbeitendes
Unternehmen benötigt nun mal einen Beleg.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst:
> Solche Software-Pakete kann doch eigentlich gar niemand im privaten Eigentum haben ... die Geschichten, wie jemand in den Besitz solcher neuen Sachen gekommen ist, sind oft einfach unglaublich.



Über eine Betriebsauflösung kann man schon an solche Sachen 
kommen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betriebsaufgabe

Aber die Kollegen vom FA schauen da recht genau hin.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Januar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Es ist gar nicht so einfach, aus dieser Nummer wieder herauszukommen. Man kann nicht so einfach alle betrieblichen Rückstellungen (für die man auch Steuervergünstigungen bekommen hat), so einfach mal auflösen.



Ginge das, würde ich mich mit nichts anderem beschäftigen:


```
100 Firma gründen
110 Lager voll machen
120 Vorsteuer holen
130 Frima schließen
140 Totalverlust ans Finanzamt melden
150 Zeug privat verscheuern 
200 GOTO 100
```


----------

